# Fed my betta some salmon



## beacon (Nov 18, 2012)

Last night we had salmon for dinner and on a whim I gave a very tiny bit to two of my bettas. They seemed to LOVE it! Grabbed it, munched it and very lively. Then I wondered if maybe this was a bad thing. The two look perfectly fine today, so no harm done, but I wonder if anyone else ever gave their betta some cooked fish?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Fed mine uncooked tilapia. I made a cake with it for my fish's b-day. xD Loved it but the tank got cloudy. :s


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't see any problem with it as long as you didn't heavily season it... I bet its a good treat for them! Read the ingredients in omega one lol.


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

oooooh! Sounds like a cool idea! Um...how much is salmon? I wanna feed my fishies fresh food


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

quietlythundering said:


> oooooh! Sounds like a cool idea! Um...how much is salmon? I wanna feed my fishies fresh food


this. =D Looks like I'll be fighting my allegies to visit the seafood department.

Would like.. regular meat be okay? Like steak? 
I mean, I wouldn't think so, so I'd never try, but... Ya know..


----------

